# Weatherproof Low Voltage transformer Hardwired



## vistav (Apr 24, 2008)

This is really a product question I guess. I am having trouble locating something (which may not exist).

I would like to hardwire a small 12V Transformer on to an existing "switched but empty" receptacle box on the (unprotected) exterior of my house. Is there such a product that is weatherproof, can be hardwired to a switched receptacle, mounted to the exterior wall at the receptacle, and will transform 110v to 12v AC? Oh, it should have a built in timer too....


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 24, 2008)

yep. 
Check your local big box home improvement center for replacement low voltage outdoor lighting transformers.


----------



## vistav (Apr 24, 2008)

Square Eye said:


> yep.
> Check your local big box home improvement center for replacement low voltage outdoor lighting transformers.



You think the local big box will have something that hardwires, n a weather proof manner, to a single gang box?  All I have seen there is plug in models.  I'll check again.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, what you are looking for is included in most non-solar powered lawn/garden lighting sets (timer and all).


----------



## locknut (Aug 5, 2009)

I have in the past found 12v transformers that would serve your purpose, but that's been a long while ago.  You may find such in a full-blown electrical store.  What I also have done from time to time is the mounting of a device in a steel or aluminum box which I sealed for weathertightness.  I used gaskets, O-rings, sealing sprays, etc. to do so.  I home-built an outdoor 12v power supply with an electric eye and relay which has been controlling garden lights for over 20 years without fail.


----------

